# Keezer - ten tap bandit



## bronson (3/9/17)

Happy fathers day to me.
Picked up this chest freezer new for $490. It will fit 8 cornys and 2 halfys. So im going to make a ten tap job. Cant wait to get started. Im still sorting out hardware ect but keen to work out my design. Ill still have to raise the lid but im thinking of wrapping the finished unit in dybond (aluminum composite panel). Should look great when im finished. Stay tuned.[emoji16]


----------



## bronson (3/9/17)

Test fit


----------



## bronson (5/9/17)

Came home to find a bunch of these. 8 to be exact. I only payed for the yesterday and the wife said they arrived @8am , cant complain about that. Ive decided to down size to 8 taps at the moment as i only have 7 kegs. Always room for expansion though[emoji6]. I was originally thinking perilicks put they add up pretty quickly when your getting a few.


----------



## BrockHops (6/9/17)

Looks like a good little project there Brono!


----------



## shacked (6/9/17)

Following this one! Looks like a cracker


----------



## homebrewnewb (6/9/17)

subscribed, love a good build. enjoy my man!


----------



## bronson (6/9/17)

Thanks lads . Ive ordered my gloss black alucabond to wrap around . Hopefully will have it by the weekend


----------



## bronson (7/9/17)

Just came home to some more goodies. Im going to get stuck in on the weekend.


----------



## barls (7/9/17)

make sure you test them by putting them under water. with pressure on them


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (7/9/17)

Are those manifolds the keg king ones? Or are they from somewhere else?

I'm looking for one for my keezer but I'm not sold on the keg king ones.


----------



## Tropico (7/9/17)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> Are those manifolds the keg king ones? Or are they from somewhere else?
> 
> I'm looking for one for my keezer but I'm not sold on the keg king ones.


Look like "premium" ones from cheeky peak


----------



## bronson (7/9/17)

Ahh, i got them on ebay. They where $45 each. Thanks for the advice Barls i will do , i dont want to go to this effort an not be able to pour a beer 

Manifold link 
https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Pacific-G...%3A5c2792dc15e0abda5eeafc5afff7e350%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## Fraser's BRB (7/9/17)

Following with interest.

My keezer build was a great time. I admire your ambition, I struggle to keep my 4 keg/3 tap keezer stocked with full kegs, let alone that many. There's never enough brew days...


----------



## Rocker1986 (8/9/17)

I'd unscrew all the threaded parts on those manifolds and then apply silicon or thread sealant and screw them back in again. I had to do it with mine when I found a leak in it early on, haven't had a problem since.


----------



## earle (8/9/17)

The problem with some of the dodgy KK ones was the taps themselves leak which couldn't be solved by sealant on the threads


----------



## Rocker1986 (8/9/17)

Fair enough. Still not a bad idea to do it though.


----------



## earle (8/9/17)

Rocker1986 said:


> Fair enough. Still not a bad idea to do it though.


Not disagreeing, just making OP aware of potential problem spots on manifolds.


----------



## bronson (9/9/17)

Abouts to get crackin....
No alucabond yet but im pretty sure i got every thing else covered


----------



## bronson (9/9/17)

So i picked up some form ply





Some 10mm foil board





Knocked up a box and lined it with the foil for insulation.
I ran into a bit of trouble as the taps i purchased have a pretty short shank so ive had to loose the plastic bezel and countersink the foil so i can fit everything on. 

I had some foam seal from work which i made a gasket between the new box and freezer.












Just mocked up for now once i get my cladding ill run the lines. 
Im choosing to leave my stc1000 externaly as its a new freezer under warranty and id rather not compromise it just yet. Maybe in a year [emoji6]


----------



## bronson (18/9/17)

So a bit of a update. 



Not sure what im doing up top. 
Maybs stainless or perhaps some vinal wrap. Any thing to get rid of the white.


----------



## Insensate (29/9/17)

I bought the same taps of eBay mate. All good so far, I think they are pretty good for the price.. this is what i did:


----------



## bronson (5/10/17)

Yeah sweet. Eventually im planning to make some cedar handles when i find the time


----------

